# Pics of the new but used tank



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Number of gallons is yet to be determined and I should clean and maybe buff it. Sorry for bad and dirty pics.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Demonsions?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Will verify dimensions tomorrow, but estimated are about 51x13x22. Possible 60g.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow, doesn't look like they took very good care of it. Little bit of work and time I'm sure you will have it looking good thou. Nice grab man ..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. Ya, well I kinda expected that when buying from craigslist. But like you said, a nice grab for 25 bucks indeed. Those are the before, I will post my finished work tomorrow evening.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

only 25 bucks nice man! did it come wit a light??
what ya gonna put in it?
looks pretty scrached up, hopefully it wont show when filled with water... but maybe thats just dirt... either way good luck man!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, thanks! I know a good deal right? No, no light. I think I may just throw in a smaller light fixture that I have laying around. Im debating on what to put in it, either my baby reds, my sanchezi, my elong, or something new.
And I dont think its that scratches, I just looked at it, and took a wet paper towel on both internal and external and it looks pretty clear and nice when wet. Thanks again, Im having a hard time to find a place for it, 5th tank in my small apt.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

hah thats cool tho fish make sweet roomates. i have 3 tanks in my bedroom








sweet good news that its not scratched just thought it might be since it was an acrylic tank and they scratch easier.
i replyed to ur other post but yeah i def think you should go wit the red bellys but wutever you cdecide on should be cool


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

i think you can take the light for the 30 gallon you use and put it on one side and they will have a bright side and a darker side which i think they might like

oh yeah and i saw that same style tank on craigslist by my house for a $100 so nice pick up! came wit a light i think but not that big of diff


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya well my apt is like 500 sq ft and I have 5 tanks, so its kinda, obsessive, haha. Do you have a pic of the 3 in your room. I would like an idea how yours look and compare. Ya well there are scratches on it for sure, but nothing major. I will try adding water tomorrow and see how it looks. I think its just old dirt/algae that made it look scratches and dirty. Ya, that probably is the best bet. I mean, the other 30g tanks have 1 fish and stay smaller, and the other 30g tank has 5 reds, and we know how big they get. So I guess I will throw the reds in there, if I can catch them all!!!! And maybe add a serra or something in the planted 30g. Thanks.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha dang thats crazy im jealous tho! well i only really have 1 main tank which is my 46 gal bow front 
then i have a 10 gal breeder with 4 platty 
and a 5 gallon for the babys/quarentine feeders. 
then also two, 1 gals below to quarentine ghost shrimp. my rooms messy but heres some pics if ya really wanna see haha i just took them...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sweet deal

i wouldnt worry about buffing until you clean and fill it. i bet you hardly will see any scratches


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pickup,At agreat deal

Most certainly get them reds in it man...


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

when it is filled with water the scratches are much less noticeable.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks all for the responses. Your pics are nice, big room compared to tanks. hah. I got 3 30g's 1 75 and now 1 60g in my small apt!!! And you are both right about the buffing, I think im going to hold off for now and fill it up. And AK, reds will be in tonight most likely.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I woke up early and spent a few hours messing with my new tank. Here is updated photos. Compare these new ones to the first 4. What do you think?









What all did I do?

I painted the white stand black.
Cleaned the tank.
Add white gravel.
Bought a new actinic light.
Added a heater, hob filter, and canister filter.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would have painted the back of the tank black. Looks good other then that.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, I didnt decide on painted it black because I dont know the future of the tank, but will get a background for it.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Any major scratches?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

None! Just some minor ones, but barely can notice with water in it! Best 25 bucks I ever spent in my life!!


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

sweet! u really fixed that up quick... looks good man


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. I did do much, just a bit of cleaning and paint. But the extra work made a big difference.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good man-
Like stated a background in the future will really set it off.

It's gonna be a nice setup when your all done with it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. I think I may just leave it open for them. I always been a fan of spacious tanks with no decor. Background will help though.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

lol gold spilo p--- well i gotta show pics of your room to my gf , at least she wont thinkg i am the messiest one hehehe
tank looks good i bought my 55gall from CL for $30


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, I agree! His room was messy! At least my fish corner in my bedroom is clean!! haha! Ya 30 is a steal to! Good job!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a question. Is craigslist reliable or do people usually take your money and run?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

It is reliable if you make it out to be. Accept cash only. Best to go with 1 other person. Exchange emails/call/ and see pictures!!! Ask alot of questions. Read what it says on there about warnings. Lots of people will try to scam you, but most are legit sales.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

> lol gold spilo p--- well i gotta show pics of your room to my gf , at least she wont thinkg i am the messiest one hehehe





> ha, I agree! His room was messy! At least my fish corner in my bedroom is clean!! haha!


 lol! yeah my room is pretty rediculous right now... thats just the corner by the door... you should see the rest of my room haha! but yeah my gf dont care bout how messy my room is, so its all gravey











> Just a question. Is craigslist reliable or do people usually take your money and run?


from my experience its pretty reliable but definitely ask a lot of questions like malawi said... ive bought all my fish tanks, stands, and filters off of craigslist and havent had a problem yet.... although this one guy asked me to drive him to a gas station and mcdonalds... which wasnt an issue but it was kinda wierd haha ( he was like 6' 5 and 250 lbs so i was kinda scared and i said yes.. he was nice tho)


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

:laugh: Good one!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

looks pretty good after it was cleaned up.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks-I like it alot. Its still bare. I think I may leave it bare with just gravel that way they get use to it and will be less skittish. Also will provide alot of room.


----------

